
I crawled top 25K websites for speed analysis - chrisdavar
https://zenincognito.com/i-crawled-top-25k-sites-for-speed-analysis/
======
brilliantzen
Circa 2014.

~57% G Analytics. That number could be lot higher on smaller websites closer
to 95%

